# Why so many more testimonials for IBS-D than IBS-C?



## Just Some Guy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey, I bought Mike's tapes recently and will probably start listening to them tonight. I can't help but be filled with skepticism from the get-go, but, what the hell?, might as well give it a shot. I was wondering, however, why it seems that there are so many more accounts of people getting relief from IBS-D with the tapes than of people getting relief from IBS-C? Is it just a general thing that more people have IBS-D than IBS-C, or is there some reason that the tapes would be more effective on diarrhea than constipation, or what, exactly?Anyway, looking forward to trying these out.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Just - It does seem that there is more feedback with those who have IBS-D. I don't know if that means that more people are helped that have IBS-D prominent, or that they just happen to be more likely to report back. If you have looked at the stats for the clinical trial's for Mike's program, you will see that those who are C prominent as well as alternators have had good symptom reduction. One observation may be that the subconscious mind and the body find "stopping" an action (D) to be easier than "starting" an action ©, but that does not preclude improvement.I too was extremely skeptical of the process, and if you have read my story, you will know that I was one of the worst IBS cases, and took a long time to see improvement - but I have been here encouraging others for a few years now, because this treatment was the one thing that finally provided a difference.Hope you are helped - and remember that this is a process and be patient and persevere - many questions are addressed in the booklet and in the introduction.All the best!


----------

